# Stick Tang Knife Handle Tutorial



## meridian (Feb 20, 2012)

*I always thought this was a great step by step example Forgot who the maker was, but he did a great job....

- Larry*

 
http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Stick%20tang%20tutorial/1-9.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Stick%20tang%20tutorial/2-8.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Stick%20tang%20tutorial/3x-1.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Stick%20tang%20tutorial/4-4.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Stick%20tang%20tutorial/5-4.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Stick%20tang%20tutorial/6x-1.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Stick%20tang%20tutorial/7.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Stick%20tang%20tutorial/8-1.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Stick%20tang%20tutorial/9.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Stick%20tang%20tutorial/10.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Stick%20tang%20tutorial/11.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Stick%20tang%20tutorial/14x.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Stick%20tang%20tutorial/15x.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Stick%20tang%20tutorial/16x.jpg


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2012)

This is another great knife tutorial… I'm gonna have to give knives a try!


----------



## meridian (Mar 11, 2012)

DKMD said:


> This is another great knife tutorial… I'm gonna have to give knives a try!



They're fun David........ I see you all over the place on the Net by the way. Lots of different forums. Let me know if I can help with anything... Larry


----------



## CodyS (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tutorial... I wanna have a go at forging a knife blade. My teacher at school did a quick course on it (when he got the forges for our school). It has gotten me very interested in it all. He used several different layers of steel. high and low carbon I'm guessing. 

Do you know what grades of steel to use for this? He did all the folding and forge welding with a hydraulic (?) press thingy. The blade looks really cool. Similar patterns to the japanese chisels another thing I would want to have a go at...:wacko1: don't tell my sawmill project... might get jealous!


----------

